
Germany Managed to Outlaw Facebook’s Core Business Model - 5evOX5hTZ9mYa9E
https://promarket.org/2020/07/10/how-germany-managed-to-outlaw-facebooks-core-business-model/
======
arpa
That's a good thing.

